# Wildlife Council Approves 2012-13 Waterfowl Hunting Season Dates



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The 2012-13 waterfowl hunting season dates have been approved by the Ohio Wildlife Council, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

